# Bag of Bones - What do you do with them?



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

My creativity is pretty limited to graphics (free invitations, free apothecary labels), so what to do with props is a huge anxiety point for me. I can't visualize anything. 

I have seen where many of you have referenced how much you like the bag of bones that you can buy at various locations. But what do you do with them? Scatter them around your graveyard? Just hang them as-is? I'm clueless!

I found what seems like a decent deal on Oriental Trading (here) but I don't even know what I would even do with them. 

Help?

Thanks!!
Selina


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm planning on putting some dirt on the bottom of my wheelbarrow and putting the bones in them and setting it up next to my front porch...you could scatter them about in your yard, or on the kitchen table where you'll have your food.


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I used spray adhesive and dumped black glitter on them before when I did like a fancier less gore party. They made nice decorations. I've seen people make like wind mobiles out of them or chandeliers.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

I laid mine out in as best I could anatomically correct face down position on the part of the walk chained off from the one leading to the front door. with other bones I have as filler. died and left to rot look I'll find a pic later.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I use the bags of bones as scene filler and detail items in many scenes. They are very useful in completing a storyline for a scene.

There are a pile of them on the floor to the left of the skeleton on the spit (leftovers):











Here, I used them to represent the consumed "triplet" from my "Twins" sideshow scene one year: (They are at the bottom of the cage with black duct tape horns on the skull)










Then they were the third pirate in the POTC inspired jail scene at another of our parties:










Here they represent food scraps from the "Devil-man" sideshow scene the same year I did the twins:










Eric


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

I also have an electronic crow caller going.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

There are foam versions, and plastic/vinyl versions out there.

I'm hoping to make a spine candle from the vinyl bag I have laying around, and I am in the final stages of a countdown clock made by cutting the front half of a foam skull off and hot-gluing it on to the sign. 

The skull was critical for some dimension, and (though you can't really make it out in this shot) it gave me a place to stuff a string of battery powered LEDs to light the sign when completed:


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Here's the picture I promised
.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

I recently got a bag of bones from Oriental Trading and they are better quality and more realistic than the bones I see in the stores (Big Lots, etc.) I am using the skull to construct a talking wall sconce. it will be mechanical, someone pulling a string (20 lb. test fishing line) to move the jaw (attached to the skull with springs) while talking through a voice changer (they'll be behind the wall the sconce and skull are mounted on). Probably use the rest of the bones as the leavings from a giant spider's victims.


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

These are such amazing ideas. I knew I asked the right people 

I have spider victims and huge spider egg sacks, I will use them for that! Thanks so much for the guidance. It helps get the creative juices flowing.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

This year I am going to fill an old wheelbarrel with dirt, leaves, bones and skulls, and then lean an old shovel up against it. This will be the first thing our guests see as they walk through the gate to our house for the Haunted Dinner Party.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have used them scattered on the buffet table for our party, and a couple years back half-buried some in a grave with flowers and put the skull at the head under a cross, Day of the Dead style. Here's a couple of pics:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/jules17-albums-halloween-2010-picture120197-new-59.jpg
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/jules17-albums-halloween-2010-picture120199-new-77.jpg


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

I found bags of bones at Walmart for $9.97this year. So far we've used most of the bones as a groundbreaker (with a 2x3 as the spine & sharkbite pvc pipe for ribs). I also sprinkle or stack tthem in the graveyard, and on the owl table (a creepy looking Native American alter type thing that I googled. )


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh I love it! We're going to make a foam cage and hang it from our ceiling in the garage and put the bones in there. I have so many ideas now thanks to this!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am currently collecting skeleton parts and bags of bones to use in making an archway. I have also seen wreaths made from them.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a cauldron with a fog mister and light, i placed some of mine in there........ Kinda like a bubbling stew


----------

